# Tips on breeding Diamond Doves?



## rascal66

Hello!

I currently own a pair of male Diamond Doves, and I will be receiving a female sometime next week. I wish to begin breeding my Diamond Doves and before I do this, I want to stock up on some knowledge before I start. I know its a lot of responability and I'm willing to be there always. I love my Doves very much, its a passion!

So if anyone has any tips or advice, even links to sites on where I can prepare and be ready would be much apreciated! 

Thanks!
-rascal66


----------



## spirit wings

the two males if kept together may fight over the hen at some point... so you may want to get two hens really.


----------



## Libis

Helen has some of the best info on Diamond doves:
http://www.diamonddove.info/

Read over this page in particular (though reading through the whole site would be well worth your time): 
http://www.diamonddove.info/bird05_Raising.htm

She's really nice, too, and has helped me out with dove questions before via email.


----------



## rascal66

spirit wings said:


> the two males if kept together may fight over the hen at some point... so you may want to get two hens really.


I am well aware of this but because of expenses I'm starting slowly with one. But thank you again


----------



## rascal66

Libis said:


> Helen has some of the best info on Diamond doves:
> http://www.diamonddove.info/
> 
> Read over this page in particular (though reading through the whole site would be well worth your time):
> http://www.diamonddove.info/bird05_Raising.htm
> 
> She's really nice, too, and has helped me out with dove questions before via email.


Wow I completely forgot about this site! I love it and thank you again! As soon as I get home I'll be on that. Thank you!


----------



## spirit wings

rascal66 said:


> I am well aware of this but because of expenses I'm starting slowly with one. But thank you again


great, did not have my ESP cap on to know you were well aware.. you asked for tips so I gave you one.. is there anything you do not know you need to know about?


----------



## Libis

rascal66 said:


> I am well aware of this but because of expenses I'm starting slowly with one. But thank you again


Where is the other male going to be while you pair the hen with one male? (If you put two males in with one hen the males will likely fight a lot or they might chase the hen too much and stress her.) 

If you can't afford to buy more than one hen, what are you going to do if one of the babies (or adults) needs medical help from a vet? Just last week I had to bring in one of my baby ringneck doves. It cost $83.95, and that was from an honest vet with a good rep. (I'm not trying to be mean, but you need to consider all of the financial responsibilities of breeding birds along with the time.)


----------



## rascal66

spirit wings said:


> great, did not have my ESP cap on to know you were well aware.. you asked for tips so I gave you one.. is there anything you do not know you need to know about?


Oh please don't worry about it, lol. If anything I should have explained the things I already know. But thank you  But I will have a spare cage for the other male. And the good news is that I will most likely be able to get two hens so he won't be alone in this. Only tips I'm mainly looking for is things like, basically breeding facts. Will they only mate once, or certain breeding behaviors They do, when things are looking bad for the two or just facts about them. Maybe also what nesting material is best or preferred and such. 
Thanks again.


----------



## spirit wings

rascal66 said:


> Oh please don't worry about it, lol. If anything I should have explained the things I already know. But thank you  But I will have a spare cage for the other male. And the good news is that I will most likely be able to get two hens so he won't be alone in this. Only tips I'm mainly looking for is things like, what nesting material they may need or prefer or just breeding facts. But thank you!


no problem, when you get the hen it may take some time for them to mate up..so you have enough time to read about breeding them, when the time comes if it does Im sure you will be well prepaid.


----------



## rascal66

spirit wings said:


> no problem, when you get the hen it may take some time for them to mate up..so you have enough time to read about breeding them, when the time comes if it does Im sure you will be well prepaid.


Okay : D
I've been reading bit by bit when I have the time. But thank you again!


----------



## rascal66

Libis said:


> Where is the other male going to be while you pair the hen with one male? (If you put two males in with one hen the males will likely fight a lot or they might chase the hen too much and stress her.)
> 
> If you can't afford to buy more than one hen, what are you going to do if one of the babies (or adults) needs medical help from a vet? Just last week I had to bring in one of my baby ringneck doves. It cost $83.95, and that was from an honest vet with a good rep. (I'm not trying to be mean, but you need to consider all of the financial responsibilities of breeding birds along with the time.)


Good news is that as of now I will most likely get two hens now! With a spare cage to go with that in case of anything. I would do my best to keep them comfortable! I would hate to be in their place if that had ever happened. 

I'm glad you mentioned that actually, i had never really thought about it. But now I will take this into thought and do some more planning. And please, it's not being mean but only being knowledgeable and careful! The hens I'm getting are vet checked guaranteed so hopefully I shouldn't have to worry about them to start. But I'm so thankful you brought that up.


----------



## Libis

rascal66 said:


> Good news is that as of now I will most likely get two hens now! With a spare cage to go with that in case of anything. I would do my best to keep them comfortable! I would hate to be in their place if that had ever happened.
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned that actually, i had never really thought about it. But now I will take this into thought and do some more planning. And please, it's not being mean but only being knowledgeable and careful! The hens I'm getting are vet checked guaranteed so hopefully I shouldn't have to worry about them to start. But I'm so thankful you brought that up.


Oh, and be sure that you have a quarantine cage to keep the hens separate from the cocks for a little while while making certain that the girls are healthy and while everyone is "dating." This can be used later as a baby cage when the little ones are weaned and get kicked out.


----------

